# Logos Klingeltöne für Handy



## viktorM (10. April 2003)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wo ich Informationen bekommen kann was man alles braucht [bzw. wie es funktioniert] um Klingeltöne und Logos anzubieten? 
Gibt es dazu technische Dokumentation wie das Format sein soll, was man beachten muss etc.? Habe bisher keine wirklichen Infos dazu gefunden


----------



## Sebastianus (10. April 2003)

Um es mal kurz und schnell zu sagen! Du brauchst nen eigenen Server mit Root-Zugriff und ne Schnittstelle zum versenden der Daten schlussendlich an ein Handy! Letzteres solltest du nicht bei jedem Provider bekommen! Google aber mal ein bisschen! Es gibt irgendwo Dienstleister, die es dir ermöglichen über deren Server gegen geringe Gebühr sowas zu verschicken! Domit fällt auch der Support-Aufwand für den Server weg und die 0190-Geschichte! Denn so ne Nummer kostet auch gut Geld, was sich nur bei guter Auslastung rentiert!


----------



## dennislassiter (6. August 2003)

Oder einfacher:
HIER


----------

